# Sparkly pee?



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

A couple days ago I removed a box from Blaze's cage because the pee on the top seemed to sparkle almost like tiny mini crystals. Since the box was old I thought it was just like a gross mold or something growing on it so I got rid of it. I just cleaned their cages yesterday and replaced the box and this morning it has the same crystal thing going. Is there something wrong with him? I can't really get a picture I have no decent camera that would capture it.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I would recommend talking with your vet and asking if s/he'd recommend your bringing in a urine sample. Rats can get crystals in their urine.

Here are some articles on this topic:

http://www.petmd.com/exotic/conditions/urinary/c_ex_rt_urolithiasis

http://www.afrma.org/med_kidneystones.htm

http://ratguide.com/health/urinary_renal/urolithiasis.php

It's strange that none of these articles mentions sparkly urine. I've seen sparkly urine, too, from some of my rats in the past. I actually did have stones removed from one of my male rats way back in the 1990's. 

Do you have a good rat vet to whom you can take Blaze? Good thing you noticed the urine being sparkly so you can get Blaze checked out!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Right now I don't think I am going to bring him in since he seems to be acting perfectly fine, he's eating and drinking and being normally active. If he starts to get bad i will definitely take him in though.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

It could also be a UTI of some sort. The problem with those is that they may not show much for symptoms until they are bad. Just like any animal, including humans, it can become dangerous if it goes to the kidneys. He may need to be on an antibiotic to fix it if it's an infection. Other symptoms might be more frequent urination, obviously you don't want to see blood in the urine. 

Again though, with UTI's you don't really want to wait on them they can get really bad quickly. symptoms vary in humans as well, and may not seem very serious till it's already moved to the kidneys. Rats can be very untelling when they are not feeling well.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I'll see if i can get an appointment soon


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I think it might be something in the air or just the box. I'm not sure but it started soon after we got out carpets re-done and i dont see the sparkle if he pees elsewhere


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

If the pee had been sitting theer and dehydrating, crystals is not unusual. It's only a problem if it is coming out that way.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know if it's coming out that way, i don't think so I only notice the crystals after it's dried. But then it didn't use to sparkle when dry :/


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Pee will evaporate in different ways depending on the surface, temp, diet and humidity. Normal pee will form crystals as it desicates. That's why mens urinals have those blue blocks in them, to prevent uric acid crystal accumulation.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

EmilyGPK said:


> Pee will evaporate in different ways depending on the surface, temp, diet and humidity. Normal pee will form crystals as it desicates. That's why mens urinals have those blue blocks in them, to prevent uric acid crystal accumulation.


You have some interesting ideas, EmilyGPK! I'd never thought about the temperature, different surfaces, etc. 

Amazingly, I noticed some sparkly urine from my rat, Vera, on a cardboard box yesterday. Now that I think of it, it seems like urine on cardboard boxes can often look sparkly yet, if the urine is on a paper towel, it's not sparkly. I'm definitely going to keep observing closely and see if it would be a good idea to submit a urine sample.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I just never saw a sparkle before so I'm kind of iffy on it.


----------

